# FLR(M) - Proof of relationship / Cohabitation



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello,

I am getting ever closer to applying for FLR(M) through an in person appointment, we just have to save the visa fees! I should be in the position to book an appointment in a couple of weeks.

My partner and I were married on 11th April. We have lived together for over 18 months, 15 months of which have been spent at our current house. We have recently been issued with a new tenancy agreement with both of our names on it, however the first tenancy agreement (for the first 12 months) has only my partner's name on. This is because, at the time we applied to rent this house, I was looking for work and we weren't sure the application to rent the house would be approved, so my partner went on the tenancy agreement as the lead tenant. So my question is:


How would you proceed with this documentation? If I provide the new agreement as well as the original for the first year of the tenancy that only has my partner's name on it but also provide bills with my name on them at that address, is this going to present problems? Is it enough to provide a brief letter of explanation, to say that my partner was the lead tenant on the application? 

I guess my main question is, do I need to provide proof we have lived at a shared address in the form of bank statements, bills etc. for the entire time we have lived together, or only since getting married? If only since getting married, do I only need to provide correspondence from April onwards? I guess, though, that this would still present a problem with my bank statements as proof of income being sent to that address?

If I provide 3 months' bank statements from before the new tenancy agreement was issued and 3 months' bank statements after the new tenancy agreement was issued, do I need to provide both tenancy agreements and then provide an explanation as to why I wasn't on the first agreement?

Also, one last question, if I am providing documentation to prove we live together, then it has to be a different set of documents to my bank statements, doesn't it? You can't use one set of documents as evidence of two different things? 

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi again,

Just further to the previous question, if we are married, how much evidence do we need to provide to prove we live together? Is it for only after the wedding, or the entire period before? 

We have lived at our current house for 15 months, but have lived together for 22 months. When it asks how long we have lived together and to provide previous address, do I need to provide a tenancy agreement and bills etc. from the previous address as well as the current one? 

And regarding things like bank statements, some people have mentioned highlighting the deposit amounts from wages to show that they match up with your pay slips each month. Is it okay to highlight original documents?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MadeleineFalson said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting ever closer to applying for FLR(M) through an in person appointment, we just have to save the visa fees! I should be in the position to book an appointment in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Should be fine. No need for an explanation.



> I guess my main question is, do I need to provide proof we have lived at a shared address in the form of bank statements, bills etc. for the entire time we have lived together, or only since getting married? If only since getting married, do I only need to provide correspondence from April onwards? I guess, though, that this would still present a problem with my bank statements as proof of income being sent to that address?


For the time that you've lived together.

I


> f I provide 3 months' bank statements from before the new tenancy agreement was issued and 3 months' bank statements after the new tenancy agreement was issued, do I need to provide both tenancy agreements and then provide an explanation as to why I wasn't on the first agreement?


There is no need for explanation as already stated. Provide a selection of post over the period in which you have lived together. Preferably a mix of things, not just bank statements.

A


> lso, one last question, if I am providing documentation to prove we live together, then it has to be a different set of documents to my bank statements, doesn't it? You can't use one set of documents as evidence of two different things?


What else are you using your bank statements to prove?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MadeleineFalson said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Just further to the previous question, if we are married, how much evidence do we need to provide to prove we live together? Is it for only after the wedding, or the entire period before?


Already answered.



> We have lived at our current house for 15 months, but have lived together for 22 months. When it asks how long we have lived together and to provide previous address, do I need to provide a tenancy agreement and bills etc. from the previous address as well as the current one?


Yes.



> And regarding things like bank statements, some people have mentioned highlighting the deposit amounts from wages to show that they match up with your pay slips each month. Is it okay to highlight original documents?


No. Do not deface documents.


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Nyclon,

Thanks so much for replying.

I wasn't on the tenancy agreement on the first place we rented together either. The reason was that my partner rented the house before I moved here from Australia. I lived there for about 7 months. This was between August 2013 and February 2014. I think we threw away the previous tenancy agreement when we moved into our current house. Is it essential to provide these? Or do you think I should say that we have just been living together since February 2014 when we moved into our current house? Should I only say we have lived together for the period that I can prove we have lived together? Most of our bills and things from the previous place have been lost or thrown away.

Bank statements would be used to prove income but also as proof of address. It's okay as I have two accounts (different banks) so I can use both. Is it okay if it isn't a mixture of things? The only things I really have addressed to me are my bank statements. Joint bills are council tax. We are trying to get my name on water, gas and electric bills and then have these re-sent. Could I use a letter sent to me from my employer to inform me of a change to my pension scheme?


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

I assume that by 'selection' you mean not one item of post for each month? If there is a month or two not represented by bills etc. that won't be a problem?


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry Nyclon, I keep thinking of more questions ... 

On the FLR(M) application, section 9 on Biometric Residence Permit asks:

9.1 "Have you been issued with a Biometric residence permit with a previous application for leave?"

The answer is yes I applied for one and had my biometrics taken when I applied for my YMS visa in Sydney in 2013. This wasn't a card that arrived in the post but is inside my visa, I assume electronically. What do I need to put for permit number, issue date, expiry, its location etc. when I do not have it? 

Or is the answer to this no I don't have one?


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Nyclon,

I'm just in the process of getting all my paperwork ready. My partner and I have just been accepted on a new house so we will probably have moved in by the time I attend my PEO appointment.

This move will make it 3 places we have lived together since August 2013. I wasn't on the tenancy agreement on the first house, nor the first tenancy agreement from the second house (where we are now). If I am to provide bills etc. for 3 different addresses, do I NEED to have the tenancy agreements? Is it enough to write a letter to say we lost the originals during the move? I actually don't think we have the very first tenancy agreement anymore. 

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

MadeleineFalson said:


> Sorry Nyclon, I keep thinking of more questions ...
> 
> On the FLR(M) application, section 9 on Biometric Residence Permit asks:
> 
> ...


The BRP is a physical card and I don't think you would have been issued one for your YMS visa. But you would have had your fingerprints taken when you applied for YMS hence the next questions in the application.

I'm currently on YMS and have applied for FLR(M).. I selected no for 9.1 and then yes for 9.12.


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks very much staygold.  When did you apply for your visa? Best of luck with the outcome. I am on YMS too and applying for FLR(M). Just trying to save the visa fees as I would prefer a PEO appointment, also it is a condition of my employment that I keep my HR department informed of my visa progess, so if I apply by post it goes beyond the duration of my YMS visa I am doubtful they will keep my job. Also trying to chase some last minute paperwork like bank statements and having lost bills re-issued. I'll probably be applying mid June and looking at either Sheffield, Liverpool or Birmingham.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MadeleineFalson said:


> Hi Nyclon,
> 
> I'm just in the process of getting all my paperwork ready. My partner and I have just been accepted on a new house so we will probably have moved in by the time I attend my PEO appointment.
> 
> ...


If you have the tenancy agreements you should include them and anything else that proves that you lived together and that you live together now. The point is that since you were living together, that is your proof of relationship. If you were in a long distance relationship before marriage your proof would be communication logs and trips together or to visit each other. Since you are recently married, the marriage certificate is the most important proof but you still need to prove that you were in a relationship before marriage.


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Nyclon. We've both got bills etc addressed to us at those addresses, however I am fairly sure the very first tenancy agreement (which I wasn't on anyway) has been either lost or thrown away. 

In the absence of this tenancy agreement, should we say we have been living together since the most recent tenancy agreement, even though we lived together before that? Can I submit two tenancy agreements with only my partner's name on but bills to us both at those addresses? Just to clarify we have:

House #1 - tenancy agreement with only my partner's name, bills etc to us both

House #2 - first tenancy agreement with only my partner's name on, second tenancy agreement with both our names, bills etc to us both 

House #3 - moving in in the next couple of weeks so will have tenancy agreement with both our names and post to us both.

Do I need to provide landlord letters or a letter of explanation for the 2 tenancy agreements I'm not on? Is it enough to to say we've lost them? Do you know if letting agents re-issue an old agreement?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What you have sounds fine. You might mention that you've misplaced your orevious tenancy agreement. If both your names are on the new tenancy agreement you don't need a letter from the landlord. They are most concerned about the financial side of things when you go for an in person appointment.


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you! I hope to be posting my final checklist soon. No doubt I will have more questions beforehand ...


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

MadeleineFalson said:


> Thanks very much staygold.  When did you apply for your visa? Best of luck with the outcome. I am on YMS too and applying for FLR(M). Just trying to save the visa fees as I would prefer a PEO appointment, also it is a condition of my employment that I keep my HR department informed of my visa progess, so if I apply by post it goes beyond the duration of my YMS visa I am doubtful they will keep my job. Also trying to chase some last minute paperwork like bank statements and having lost bills re-issued. I'll probably be applying mid June and looking at either Sheffield, Liverpool or Birmingham.


Thank you, and good luck with your application! I applied by post in mid April and submitted my biometrics towards the end of April so hopefully should be hearing back in a few weeks. 

You're lucky you don't have to pay the £500 IHS fee (since you're from Australia).. I was contemplating going for the in-person appointment but when the visa fees increased and the IHS came into effect, it just became really really expensive (almost £1500). So I opted to go by post. 

Also, you might already be aware, but if you submit your application by post before your YMS visa expires and they haven't made a decision by expiry date, the conditions of your YMS visa are extended so you can work past your YMS expiry date whilst your FLR(M) application is in processing. In theory, your employer would still be able to employ you but they might sweat a bit. It is a bit nerve wracking playing the waiting game so if the cost isn't a huge deal, I would stick with the PEO appointment.


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

I completely understand. I nearly had a heart attack when I read about the IHS charge but so relieved when I went online and realised I didn't have to pay it. I would have applied by post but I don't want all the uncertainty and agonising wait. Also it is a condition on my contract at work that I keep HR informed of the application process. I know they would have to keep my job but to be honest I've read some nightmare stories on here about people being forced to resign and I don't want that to happen to me! 

Do you think I can submit documents like letters from Experian (credit reference agency)? Is that official enough? Can you only use bills and letters from the sources mentioned on the application form?


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

MadeleineFalson said:


> I completely understand. I nearly had a heart attack when I read about the IHS charge but so relieved when I went online and realised I didn't have to pay it. I would have applied by post but I don't want all the uncertainty and agonising wait. Also it is a condition on my contract at work that I keep HR informed of the application process. I know they would have to keep my job but to be honest I've read some nightmare stories on here about people being forced to resign and I don't want that to happen to me!
> 
> Do you think I can submit documents like letters from Experian (credit reference agency)? Is that official enough? Can you only use bills and letters from the sources mentioned on the application form?


Yeah I was lucky in that my employer just asked I keep them in the loop.

I'm not sure about the Experian letter but I'm sure the mods can help you on that one. The FLR(M) form says 'Examples of acceptable forms of correspondence' and then lists mostly government or bank issued documents. I don't if that means correspondence not in that list would not be counted though.


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry for bringing this up again, but I am wondering if I need to supply both tenancy agreements for our current address, or just the most recent one? My name is not on the first one but I have been advised that, as my name is on the second one, I don't need a letter from the landlord for that first period?


----------

